# Best Homemade Tools >  home band saw

## rep

hello from greece ,this is my homemade band saw,

----------

bruce.desertrat (Jan 2, 2018),

haz (Jan 6, 2018),

Jon (Nov 10, 2016),

Little Rabbit (Feb 4, 2020),

olderdan (May 29, 2018),

Paul Jones (Nov 6, 2016),

PFJohnson (Nov 9, 2016),

PJs (Nov 7, 2016),

Scotsman Hosie (May 13, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 12, 2016),

thoms_here (Jan 1, 2018),

tonyfoale (Jan 2, 2018),

Tonyg (Feb 5, 2020),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Nov 10, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks rep! We've added your Bandsaw to our Bandsaws category,
as well as to your builder page: rep's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bandsaw
 by rep

tags:
bandsaw

----------


## wizard69

> hello from greece ,this is my homemade band saw,



Very nice! What is the table made of and does it tilt?

----------


## mr95gst

I like it! I built one myself and it is my favorite machine to use. Are those 18" wheels? How are you controlling the blade tracking, does the top wheel tilt? I would love to see more pictures of the tensioning.

----------


## JohnMTO

Nice work REP. Some more build pictures and some dimensions or what the hell, detailed drawings and parts list!

Thanks
JohnMTO

----------


## suther51

Looks very good! Are the wheels plywood? I have read that woodworking tools are expensive and hard to come by, is this still the case in Greece?

----------

